# FO's/ EO's Up for Grabs



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

OKay I know we all have our own suppliers but we also have scents that we aren't going to soap again yes we are all guilty of this....rather than have it sit here and go bad or just sit here being unused I'm offering it up for grabs.


cinnamon Leaf Essential Oil ( Lillian's)- I mixed this with something else, but even out of the bottle it just doesn't smell like cinnamon to me and I'm just not happy with it and don't foresee using it again I only used 1/2 an oz so this is a 7.5 oz bottle would like to get $6.00

If interested let me know and we'll figure out shipping and all that good sort of stuff.... of course paypal is accepted.

Thanks guys

Brandi


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

I would love to help you take care of one Berrylicious the Autumn Lodge and the Eggnog if you still have them  I can always lend a helping hand in this kind of situation. I am also still trying to find out what works here and what doesn't.

My e-mail address is [email protected] if you would like to send me the bill through paypal.

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Becky
Thank you :biggrin you should be receiving a paypal invoice shortly from [email protected] I'll get these boxed up and ready to be shipped out

Brandi


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay guys the Cinnamon Leaf Essential Oil is still up for grabs it's almost a full 8oz bottle as all I've used out of it was 1/2 an ounce... Just not happy with the smell of it myself and don't plan on using it but there's no reason for it to sit here unused!!!! 

Would like to get $6.00 for it


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Everybody that responded to the BRAT their internet is down so you'll get no responses from them for a while. 
I will take the Cinnamon Leaf from you Brandy.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Brandi,

I got the package...It is probably me having read wrong but I thought you said that the autumn lodge and the eggnog were 2/3 full, not 1/3. Please let me know if I am incorrect. 

Thanks!
Becky


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Becky,

Glad the package arrived well I apologize for the confusion my original post was a bit confusing cause I said 1/3bottle 2-3oz's I apologize for the confusion but glad to hear the package did arrive and sorry I haven't responded sooner ou internet was down for a couple days.

Brandi


----------

